# Annoying, harassing phone calls, and our phone company cannot help



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a premium plan with call screening for solicitors, and call rejection for certain numbers, but some number get through anyway.  I talked to the bureau of annoyance calls through Century Link, and she advised we change our number. We have had the same number for 35+ years.  

Call rejection doesn't work as it should for certain numbers, and there is no reason for it not to work, according to Century Link.  One guy calls us about 8 times per day, out of Arizona, and it's a call regarding our interest in a home-based business.  We are rude to the guy, tell him not to call again, yet the calls continue.  We have turned his number into the Do Not Call list at donotcall.gov, but to no avail.

When you call the number back, the number is disconnected.  I am SO OVER these calls.  

Just venting, but I am sure some of you know of what I speak.  I really want to get a whistle and break the guy's eardrums.  I could step onto the back patio and let'r rip.  I need a loud whistle.  Where do I buy one of those?


----------



## BevL (Sep 6, 2012)

Two words or one, depending on how you like it:  Voicemail.

We simply do not answer anonymous calls or calls from people we don't recognize.  Yes, you have to clear the message if one is left but can be done at your convenience.

Frankly, if I'm in the middle of something, I never dash for the phone.  And I never feel compelled to answer it if I don't want to.

Your solicitation calls are annoying, I suppose and please don't think I'm trying to be rude or anything, but relax and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bev, I am not offended in the least.  I should definitely not sweat the small stuff.  

It's pretty much what I decided today, after several calls from the same stupid number.  I still may get a whistle, but it will scare the cats half to death.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 6, 2012)

Get an air horn.  Walmart in sporting goods, I think.  Take the phone outside away from the cats.  See if you can juggle putting phone and air horn under a pillow before you answer and set off the horn.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 7, 2012)

I hear ya.  For some reason lately, we have been getting a lot of 'Toll Free' calls.  Normally, I just ignore them.  But there are about 3 of them calling continuously, though we've never answered nor given them any reason to believe we would.  However, there's the annoying ringing over and over and, more irritating, expecting an important call and having to get to the phone to see if it's them.

I finally couldn't take it any longer tonight and went against my better judgment, picked one up and quickly said, "Don't call this number again!"  Well, no calls since then.  I'm sure that's not going to stop them, but I had to vent.   

And, yes, we're on the DNC list.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 7, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We have turned his number into the Do Not Call list at donotcall.gov, but to no avail.
> 
> When you call the number back, the number is disconnected.



Unfortunately reporting them to the DNC does no good because they are spoofing the phone number that shows up on your caller ID.  The number they used could have possibly gone to a grandmother in Illinois who had to disconnect her phone due to irate people calling her.  :annoyed:


----------



## Mosca (Sep 7, 2012)

I wouldn't blast an air horn. The guy can find you if he wants to, using a Coles reverse lookup. Get an answering machine message that starts with the three-tone "disconnected" sound, and his auto dialer will stop calling you.

Edit: instructions here


----------



## geekette (Sep 7, 2012)

*slightly OT vent*



BevL said:


> And I never feel compelled to answer it if I don't want to.


OH YAY, it's not just me!!  Thank You, thank you, thank you.  Now would you please tell my mom to quit running for the phone?  I cannot tell you how many times she has fallen or otherwise hurt herself in trying to get to the phone.  WHY???    

I don't have to go look at the number to know that I don't want to answer the phone.   I feel the same way about someone uninvited at the door -I have no obligation to answer the door just because someone is there (and if I do open it, there had better not be a kid selling magazines unless kid lives in my neighborhood ).  I don't have to answer the phone because it's ringing. 

This is why I have so far avoided texting - people seem to get miffed, "well, I texted you and you didn't text back!"  who needs to be harrassed by people you actually KNOW insisting that you interrupt your life when it is convenient for Them?


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 7, 2012)

When I lived in an apartment around 2000, I started getting these prank calls.  It was a couple of kids trying to be funny and they started calling a few times per week.  I finally called my phone company and asked them how to fix it.  They said that there is a law that they are breaking, can't remember name of it.  They gave me a number sequence to use.  When the kids called back, I was to answer the phone, hang up, pick up immediately and do the number sequence.  This triggered a trace on the previous call.  Once I got to 3 calls within X number of days, I was to call the phone company back, they would give me a case number.  I was then to submit a police report with the details.

On the second call, I told the kids what I was doing.  The 3rd call never happened.

But, I'd see if something like this is still available.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just be aware that the guy may very well have legal recourse against you should you decide to "blast" his ears with a whistle or air horn. Even though it's over the phone, it may still be considered asault and battery. You could also find yourself in civil court and, if you cause permanent damage to his hearing, could be liable for a judgment against you.

Ask the phone company if it's possible to get a temporary change in your number. We had to do this several years ago when we were getting harrasing phone calls that would not stop (pre caller ID days). The phone company changed our number to a temporary number for either 3 or 4 weeks, then it went back to our old number. This was long enough to break the cycle and make the person harrasing us believe we had changed our number. The calls stopped after that.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Do not call list*

The do not call (do not work) doesn't work anymore.  I heard this on TV the other day from our local consumer advicate.  Screening your calls is most likly your best option along with sending a letter or email to the do not call organization.  If I remember correctly the consumer person said that until enough people write it probably won't change.
Bart


----------



## BevL (Sep 7, 2012)

geekette said:


> OH YAY, it's not just me!!  Thank You, thank you, thank you.  Now would you please tell my mom to quit running for the phone?  I cannot tell you how many times she has fallen or otherwise hurt herself in trying to get to the phone.  WHY???



I will speak to your mom if you will speak to my parents who are extremely insulted if I don't answer the phone.  It's hilarious, I can hear them when the message kicks on muttering, "They should be home.  THEY'RE NOT ANSWERING," and yes, this is yelling to the other parent.  "I GUESS THEY'RE SCREENING THEIR CALLS."  Click.

No message, no indication of why they called.  I think they think they will "shame" me into answering.  

I love them absolutely dearly - I think it's a generational thing.  Guess I'm just not as polite.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 7, 2012)

"Gee officer, I have no idea what this person could be talking about. You say they claim someone blasted an air-horn over the phone? If I can be shown any evidence to prove it came from my home and when exactly it occurred I'll see if I can track down whoever did it. Could be some friends were over watching a game and although I've told them not to make loud noises in the house, I'm not always right there every minute. Sometimes it's like trying to control a bunch of teenagers."  Of course, I'm not an attorney nor do I pretend to be one on the internet but it could make for an interesting case. Maybe we'll see it on one of those court drama shows.


----------



## geekette (Sep 7, 2012)

Htoo0 said:


> "Gee officer, I have no idea what this person could be talking about. You say they claim someone blasted an air-horn over the phone? If I can be shown any evidence to prove it came from my home and when exactly it occurred I'll see if I can track down whoever did it. Could be some friends were over watching a game and although I've told them not to make loud noises in the house, I'm not always right there every minute. Sometimes it's like trying to control a bunch of teenagers."  Of course, I'm not an attorney nor do I pretend to be one on the internet but it could make for an interesting case. Maybe we'll see it on one of those court drama shows.



perfect response!

but for the record, I'm not in favor of blasting anyone.  They're doing a job.  

do not call lists are honored by reputable companies.  

I did a stint at one that seemed a bit slimy (tho I never saw a call center)  but even They did at least 3 scrubs to throw out numbers.  Fed, state, client-specific.  Good companies don't want to be cited, fined, sued, and certainly don't want to put The Stink on their clients.  It was interesting to see how a telemarketing place works beyond the call center.

I've lately gotten cold calls on VA mortgage - they ask if I have one.  Oh, you don't KNOW...    Of course the junk mail has been around for pre-approved mortgages for a while, but I don't hate junk mail as much as I do calls.        

Ready for elections to be over as I'm tired of those calls.  My x and his sister were involved with a political activist organization that kept calling long after she moved out, plenty long enough after he moved out.  they wouldn't stop so I gave them his cell number.  I don't generally give out numbers without permission or good reason but it was good enough at the time.

Now I get calls from the other side.  Same poor young unemployed kid voice, bored, reading the same script they've been reading all day, probably tripping over the same parts every time, refuting whatever the current hoo hah in the news is ...    yeah, I am sooooo moved to your point of view....  

the worst part is, my stupid comcast voicemail won't let me delete a message without listening to ALL of it.  this is why I have nothing but handheld speakerphones (ok, caught me, and one lighted handset for out of power land line).  


~~~~~


Bev, that is TOO funny.  I can imagine, because my mother has always been deaf in one ear.  Talks VERY LOUDLY.  If I was on the phone with Dad, I could hear her yelling in the background to him to tell me something.  "Yep, got it, Dad."  "DID YOU TELL HER????"   he'd have to yell back YES because of course, she's deaf in one ear and can't read lips from a distance.  Dad was a subtle man, he could have done the head movements more robustly, but somehow I don't recall him being exaggerated in those things, ever.   

On the machine with no message is even funnier!!!  Sounds like the perfect gift for Christmas:  A Best Of Mom and Dad Non-Messages Medley.  Pictures of them together and separately, collaged on a cd cover.  even better if you have one looking at the phone like they're talking to it, or any picture with a phone in it is Great!  Looking puzzled is good, too.  

Um, maybe not, it could be humiliating.  Not in our family, we'd play it as soon as they opened it and everyone would laugh their butts off, and Mom would be crying from laughing so hard about the crap they said when they called me but weren't talking to me.   Some things, money can't buy.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, they are very annoying.   

I have a company that sends a fax message to my cell phone every single fricken day.  It drives me crazy.   

I've reported them to the DNC people.  I've even printed the fax so, I could use that number to report them.  Nada... nothing happened.  Just plain annoying...


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just for the record, I am on the DNC list and occasionally get calls from small businesses such as for home improvements. I gently inform them I am on the DNC because I work shift work and often sleep during the day. I mention they may want to check into it because although I don't intend to report them for an inadvertent call, it's my understanding they could be fined as much as $10,000 for each violation. (Oklahoma can be up to $1,000)
I'm talking about those such as 'card member services' wanting to lower my interest rates while pretending to be my actual cc company. Even when you listen to the recording and press the button to stop the calls it connects you to a sales rep. The calls were coming relentlessly for quite some time and they were spoofing the call number, using auto sequence dialers, etc. Another one was some company attempting to sell car repair warranties and even hit cell phones with their dialers. I understand the actual caller may be some poor character attempting to make a living without even realizing they're violating the law but there needs to be some way to handle these calls. 
I did have an answering machine which allowed all phones to be turned off and the machine set to silent but those with a special two digit code could make it ring. It was the perfect solution but when DSL became available (about the only viable internet option here) it was no longer compatible for some reason. So what do I do when I need to sleep but want to be available when a family member calls to let me know someone's in the hospital or whatever?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 8, 2012)

Htoo0 said:


> "Gee officer, I have no idea what this person could be talking about. You say they claim someone blasted an air-horn over the phone? If I can be shown any evidence to prove it came from my home and when exactly it occurred I'll see if I can track down whoever did it. Could be some friends were over watching a game and although I've told them not to make loud noises in the house, I'm not always right there every minute. Sometimes it's like trying to control a bunch of teenagers."  Of course, I'm not an attorney nor do I pretend to be one on the internet but it could make for an interesting case. Maybe we'll see it on one of those court drama shows.



In some states, only one person has to give permission to record a call. You never know.

Even if some might have difficulty proving it, it still costs money to defend yourself in civil court. 

IMHO it's just not worth the risk to intentionally damage someone's hearing.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 8, 2012)

I keep getting one of those 1-800 something calls several times per day.  I've called the number back and a machine answers not even identifying the company, and the message starts in the middle of a sentence.  I just send it to voicemail when it pops up on my cell, that's the only number it calls, and no message is ever left. 

Marty


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 8, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> In some states, only one person has to give permission to record a call. You never know.
> 
> Even if some might have difficulty proving it, it still costs money to defend yourself in civil court.
> 
> IMHO it's just not worth the risk to intentionally damage someone's hearing.



Chances are that someone who is violating the DNC registry laws are very unlikely to take you to court or file assault charges. This case would bring to light their many violations. No chance they will do that. Also, many phones have a maximum db output regardless of how loud the input is on the other end. So an airhorn, no matter how loud it is, is very unlikely to cause any type of hearing damage over the telephone.


----------



## cerralee (Sep 8, 2012)

*an improtant message from Rachel*

doiuble post


----------



## cerralee (Sep 8, 2012)

*an improtant message from Rachel*

I get the credit card consolidation calls from Rachel about twice a day.  There is no stopping them.  If you call the number back it is someone elses number or a disconnected number.  I stayed on the phone once by saying I had a large amount of credit card debt just to get to a flesh and blood person.  I then complained about the non relenting calls and the guy promised to put me on the do not call list, which I had done several times before.  Relief I thought, I finally had reached someone that could help.  So I asked him for a phone number I could call back if it happened again.  He gave me one and later in the day I received another phone call.  I called the number he had given me to hear Hello Baby, would you like to -  I'm ready willing (use your imagination to finish this call).  They got me again!


----------



## pjrose (Sep 8, 2012)

I had the same experience with Rachel  - managed to get a real person who said he'd take me off the list, asked for a phone number, and got "Hey Baby would you like to.....".  Oy vey.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's WAR I tell you! (insert here) And in every war there are casualties. (insert here) I too have a  difficult time believing a phone speaker could cause permanent ear damage but I haven't tried it. (insert here) I've considered it however. I know I wouldn't say anything which could identify me. Those credit card calls are automated so when you press the button to talk to a real person would be the time to blast the horn. Then hang up and never answer the phone again! (They could call back with a horn of their own!) (insert here)  (BTW, my smilies don't work so I can't add any funny emoticons to my musings.)


----------



## Dori (Sep 9, 2012)

We keep getting annoying calls for duct cleaning. The other day our almost-two year old grandson was over, and I just handed the phone to him. He had a lovely chat!  

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 9, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Chances are that someone who is violating the DNC registry laws are very unlikely to take you to court or file assault charges. This case would bring to light their many violations. No chance they will do that. Also, many phones have a maximum db output regardless of how loud the input is on the other end. So an airhorn, no matter how loud it is, is very unlikely to cause any type of hearing damage over the telephone.



You don't think a dishonest person would take you to court, figuring you are unable to prove claims of violation of the DNC? 

As to to the phones having a maximum db output, that would make sense. Which is good to know if you're a telemarketer.

I still think it would be worth a shot at getting a temporary number change for a couple of weeks would work, if that's even possible now. It's been a very long time since we had to resort to that trick to fool an annoying caller into thinking we had disconnected our number.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2012)

The problem here is that Century Link isn't providing the service that the OP is paying for. Cindy should be able to block the specific number that is calling 8 times a day and it should go straight to voicemail. We have something similar with Ooma and it seems to work very well. I really have no idea how many calls that it blocks since if they don't leave a message we don't even know they called. There is a call log feature, but it doesn't identify blocked calls, though you can block numbers that you see on the call log.


----------



## MellissaRicks (Sep 10, 2012)

While reading your post, what caught my attention was the fact that when you called the number back, it was disconnected. I think that the phone number you got on your caller ID was spoofed.

These scammers can actually hide their phone number by faking the information that appears on the recipient's caller ID. They can take on just any phone number, even those which are not yet in service. So be cautious about such calls. 

And be aware that although the caller was able to fake the phone number on your caller ID, there's a record of that call logged in the telephone company's database. You can have the caller details pulled up based on the time and date you received. You may need to subpoena the telephone company for them to release caller information. You can also file a formal complaint for phone call harassment with your local authorities so the police can help you investigate on these callers.


----------



## MellissaRicks (Sep 10, 2012)

And as soon the telephone company gives you the caller's information through legal means, I strongly suggest you report that caller's phone number to http://www.callercenter.com and raise a warning. They could be harassing several others with unsolicited calls, too. By sharing your experience, people will have an idea on how to handle similar calls in the future.


----------



## djs (Sep 10, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> IMHO it's just not worth the risk to intentionally damage someone's hearing.



IMHO, it's not worth risking my hearing to make illegal calls.


----------



## va_traveller (Sep 10, 2012)

I have found a very good way to make them stop. It takes some of your time, but when the calls stop, its well worth the effort.

Listen to the spiel. Talk to them...ask questions, ask where they live, ask their favorite food. Do everything you can to keep them on the phone for as long as possible. Then be undecided. Ask for the supervisor. Ask for more. Ask them how their spouse is. Keep them on the phone as long as possible. 

When they finally get to the point where they are begging for your answer, simply tell them you never had any intent of buying and bid them good day. At most, they may call you back one more time. Do the same thing.

These ppl make money by getting you hooked and sold as fast as possible. When they realize that you will gab all day and ~never~ buy, they will take you off their list themselves.


Greg


----------



## rosebud5 (Sep 10, 2012)

8 calls a day from the same person? Either this person is a stalker, half-witted, twisted or belongs in a sanitarium.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 10, 2012)

Cindy, just get a digital answering machine.  Do not answer the phone until you are satisfied it's someone you *want* to talk to.

This is extremely helpful during the election season.


----------

